# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  مكافآت قياسية للاعبي منتخب ألمانيا بعد الصعود لنهائي يورو 2008

## ابو نعيم

*



ضمن جميع لاعبي منتخب ألمانيا الحصول على مكافآت قياسية بعد تأهلهم للمباراة النهائية في بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية عقب الفوز الصعب على تركيا مساء أمس الأربعاء بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين.

ومن المقرر أن يحصل كل لاعب في منتخب ألمانيا على مبلغ 150 ألف يورو بعد الوصول للنهائي وهو مبلغ قياسي يزيد بنحو 50 ألف يورو عن المبلغ الذي حصل عليه كل لاعب نظير التأهل للدور قبل النهائي في بطولة كأس العالم التي استضافتها ألمانيا عام 2006 .

في الوقت نفسه ضمن اتحاد الكرة الألماني الحصول على مبلغ 19 مليون يورو من اتحاد الكرة الأوروبي بعد تأهل المنتخب للدور النهائي ليقابل يوم الأحد المقبل الفائز من مباراة اليوم الخميس بين أسبانيا وروسيا.

وفي حال فوز ألمانيا بلقب البطولة الأحد المقبل سيحصل كل لاعب على مبلغ 250 ألف يورو بينما ترتفع قيمة المبلغ الذي سيحصل عليه اتحاد الكرة الألماني إلى 22 مليون يورو.

وعلى الرغم من أن مبلغ 250 ألف يورو لكل لاعب في منتخب ألمانيا يدخل ضمن الأرقام المتوسطة مقارنة بحصول كل لاعب في منتخب كرواتيا على مبلغ 300 ألف يورو نظير التأهل لدور الثمانية ، إلا أن المبلغ يعتبر قياسيا بالنسبة لتاريخ منتخب ألمانيا لكرة القدم الذي حصل جميع لاعبيه عام 1954 على جهاز تلفزيون أبيض وأسود وحقيبة رياضية ومبلغ 2500 مارك بعد الفوز بكأس العالم لكرة القدم.

الجدير بالذكر أن منتخب ألمانيا الفائز ببطولة كأس العالم عام 1990 حصل على 125 ألف مارك لكل لاعب بينما حصل لاعبو المنتخب على 100 ألف مارك بعد فوزهم ببطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية عام 1996 .

منقول*

----------

